# Datentyp VarChar



## venyl (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte wissen wieviel Bytes der Datentyp VarChar gesamt verbraucht. Gelesen habe ich 
1 Byte + Stringlänge (Berechnung Speicherbedarf). Wie wird das berechnet? Die Maximale Zeichenkette ist 0-255 Zeichen.

Ich lasse zZ. bei meinem Newsscript das datum in der Spalte mit Varchar speichern da DATE 3 bytes verbraucht und DATETIME sogar 8 bytes.

Ist das sinnvoll was ich mache?


----------



## meni (20. Juli 2006)

> VARCHAR(M)
> Erforderlicher Speicherplatz: L + 1 Bytes, wobei L <= M und 0 <= M  <= 255 (siehe nachfolgender Hinweis) or L + 2 Bytes, wobei L <= M und 256 <= M  <= 65535 (siehe nachfolgender Hinweis).
> 
> VARCHAR und die VARBINARY- und BLOB- und TEXT-Typen haben jeweils variable Längen. Bei ihnen hängen die Speicheranforderungen von den folgenden Faktoren ab:
> ...



Quelle: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/storage-requirements.html


----------



## venyl (22. Juli 2006)

Was heisst es macht kein sinn meine Datum/Uhrzeiten in VarChar zu schriebn...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

es mach selten Sinn, andere Spaltentypen zu verwenden, wenn es für die entsprechende Datenart schon einen speziellen Typ gibt (DATE oder DATETIME). Der Speicherverbrauch spielt da wenig bis überhaupt keine Rolle.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

